# Full Roasting Video of a Washed Ethiopian Oragnic Limu WushWush from the Tegu & Tula farm



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All

been debating whether to post this video for a while, but I've gained so much knowledge over the years watching Youtube videos - that I thought I'd try and give something back. This is how I roast on my Golden GR1+ (1.5kg gas roaster from Turkey). This isn't a tutorial of any sort - but a method and the culmination of my "learnings" so far. I admit to being a bit of a Rao follower - though I completely believe and understand that it's by no means the only path. For myself, I believe it has helped my roasting ability and understanding of what's going on in the roasting process.

This is a complete roast from start to finish and I've used different camera angles and a screen recording of Artisan to try and make it more interesting.






Thanks Philip


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the Video, I like the roaster, big step up from the Cormorant ?

Interesting for me to see the Artisan in action as I don't use it, and what was your moisture loss for this roast.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

iroko said:


> Thanks for the Video, I like the roaster, big step up from the Cormorant ?
> 
> Interesting for me to see the Artisan in action as I don't use it, and what was your moisture loss for this roast.


 Moisture loss was just over 13% on this one - that's about as light as I go usually. It's a different beast to the Cormorant - a true batch roaster - though airflow control has less finesse due to being a damper design.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

EXCELLENT....i learnt so much more today...thank you Phil 😎

Keep the vids coming. 👍


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Very interesting there Phil. I see how much easier it is to adjust using gas and how far quicker you see those adjustments. Looks a great machine. Any reason why you don't go near the capacity. Running at 50% capacity.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

So this particular machine has a single wall drum and is thus more responsive than a double wall. The downside is greater risk of scorching the beans - but I keep my batch sizes realistic to counter this.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Good video Phil, thanks for posting it.

Good commentary throughout with good audio. I found your page just before I purchased the Amtast moisture meter so was nice to see that in operation before I got it.

I'm sure I and others will appreciate any further videos.


----------

